# Best Weather



## Alfonso2 (Jun 14, 2016)

My wife and I will be moving to Thailand. Where is weather best for year round living?

Thanks,

Dennis McCaffrey


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

Define "Best" - it's not likely to the same for everyone. So here are somethings to help you make up your own mind....

Everywhere gets heavy rain between May & October.

Coastal areas tend to be a little cooler thanks to the sea breezes. If you can find everything you need to keep you happy, and is affordable, I would suggest this option.

I find Bangkok suffocating with the combo of heat and dense traffic and all that comes with it.

North West - the Chiang Mai are gets cold around December and January, with snow on some of the regions hilltops but is incredibly hot in April & May.

North East - Udon Thani sees temperatures as low as 9C around December and January but is incredibly hot in April & May.

Central Thailand - the lowlands to the north of Bangkok are not as hot as it is further north.


----------



## PrincessRose (Jun 13, 2016)

I would not recommend Bangkok for year around living. Just like the other post states traffic is dense and the heat never leaves!


----------

